# Calling All Bikers



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi guys

I've wanted to be able to ride a motorbike for a long time and now I've turned 30 I figure I'm old enough to do it without killing myself









In the past I've only ever been a passenger on a bike before and have yet to ride one







. I'm booked in for the now obligatory theory test and will probably book one of these 4-5 day courses that take you through the CBT and direct access practical.

Have any of you got any useful advice for a brand new biker, things to watch out for, good first time bikes etc..

Any tips gratefully received.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

1. assume every other road user is a total idiot, and try and anticipate their stupidity/blindness/thoughtlessness (it worked for me ...eventually)

2. Don't show off

3. Don't fall off


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Many moons ago I was an instructor/ examiner on the old RAC/ACU scheme. Bikes are fantastic fun but be careful out there! Remember that when on two wheels if you are in any doubt take the safe option. Use your horn and your lights to let other road users know you are around, believe me they don't all see you! Use your neck and check what is around you, don't just rely on your mirrors. My biking days were great, but I did end up going to 3 funerals, they were all under 25 years old and they all killed themselves by not riding safely.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Get the most powerfull bike you can afford and ride it as if you have just nicked it









No seriously, the others have summed it up, expect the unexpected. The trick is to ride defensively and be aware of everything around you eg. is that car going to change lane or pull out in front of you, is that wet patch on the roundabout diesel, are there damp patches on the corner shaded by the trees, does the car driver in front look like he looking for a parking space and is liable to stop quickly with out thinking about who's behind. The list is endless







but with experience you will find your self analizing every foot of the road and adjusting your speed and position to ensure safe progress automaticaly.

The main thing is to have fun and don't try to run before you can walk 

Mike


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Dont trust bike dealers







 ,any info you want or need help with pm me


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. Thorpey I'm sure I'll be asking questions before too long


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

there's also a few previous threads with good recommendations in this category, although you've probably already read them.

Andy


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Have a look here and search for rider training, starter bikes, passing test, etc. It's a good source of commonsense views and usual forum rubbish mixed!

http://www.hondavfrclub.org/forum/

I'd major on initial training, make sure you buy good protective clothing. That will be the major initial expense, since the bike comes later and you need the helmet, gloves and suit first!


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

As well as lid, gloves and clothes, don't forget the boots. Don't be tempted to ride in trainers or DMs, proper bike boots are vital. There's a good British make, made in Yorkshire, not fashionable, but as tough as, well, old boots. PM me for a link if you want.

The other big recommendation is to do the five day course on 500cc bikes. Learn how to ride a proper one from the beginning, rather than wobbling around on a tiddler.

Good luck with the test. One less of them, one more of us


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

And please don't forget all you have learned as a car driver.

I don't believe all those bikers who seem to have no awareness of a car driver's blind spots have never driven cars themselves.

Also, and I may be wrong because I've never ridden a bike, I suspect most cars have shorter stopping distances than bikes so give yourself plenty of space.

And finally, yes bikes don't get caugt in queues and this makes up for some of the other disadvantages but remember this doesn't give you the right to plonk yourself to the right of a car at a junction, blocking his view until you then use the junction first.

Rant over, I've alot of respect for bikers and always make space for them if I'm not planning to overtake myself but there are as many idiots on two wheels as there are four.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

JonF said:


> As well as lid, gloves and clothes, don't forget the boots. Don't be tempted to ride in trainers or DMs, proper bike boots are vital. There's a good British make, made in Yorkshire, not fashionable, but as tough as, well, old boots. PM me for a link if you want.
> 
> The other big recommendation is to do the five day course on 500cc bikes. Learn how to ride a proper one from the beginning, rather than wobbling around on a tiddler.
> 
> Good luck with the test. One less of them, one more of us


Yeah I am planning on doing the course on the big bikes as it seems pointless just learning on the little ones and restricting myself. I've got my first induction lesson on Saturday, just a couple of hours getting familiar with a bike, this could be where I realise I'm gonna be hopeless or just hopelessly addicted


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

mattjg01 said:


> JonF said:
> 
> 
> > As well as lid, gloves and clothes, don't forget the boots. Don't be tempted to ride in trainers or DMs, proper bike boots are vital. There's a good British make, made in Yorkshire, not fashionable, but as tough as, well, old boots. PM me for a link if you want.
> ...


Hi Matt...

As a biker of 36 years experience (current bike Honda Blackbird- the puppy's nuts!!) I think you are going about this the right way. Yes, I agree, get on the 500 straight away as the small bikes will not prepare you for the real world of biking.

You will quickly want to buy a bike of your own - I suggest that when you take the plunge, look at the 'sports tourer' segment first. It's all a matter of taste, of course, but my experience is that a good sports tourer (and I recommend Honda above all) will do anything you want it to, except off-road stuff.

As regards clothing etc. others are quite right. Buy quality, and don't be scared of buying used gear, except for your helmet - always get a new helmet. Now with regards to helmets there is a massive choice out there, all carrying the BS kite mark, but also look for one that has the gold 'ACU' sticker that means it is constructed to a higher standard. A useful bit of advice is don't be a fashion victim. Often the big dealers such as M&P, Buster's and others will be selling last year's helmets at a fraction of the price, simply because they carry last year's design painted on them. Get hold of a recent MCN and have a look - you'll see what I mean. The two most popular makes are Arai and Shoei but I find them a bit on the pricey side. My own lid was picked up for a snip at Â£39.99 because it carried last season's paintwork - I saved over a hundred quid on it.

Insurance - always go for Comprehensive whenever possible. Try Carole Nash and Bennetts for quotes.

Riding advice - three important things:

1) As a car driver you will no doubt go onto 'auto pilot' on occasion where you are not really concentrating. We all do it - you get to your destination and think "Bloody hell - I don't remember going past..." This is a complete no-no on the bike. You have to up your concentration levels a lot.

2) There is always a faster/better bike/rider out there and you will meet them every time you go out. Never, ever, be tempted to prove yourself. The graveyard is full of fast riders.

3) Find a local club/group of bikers of about your age or a little older. That way you can go for relaxed ride-outs without having to desperately try to keep up with the young turks on their fireblades.

Enjoy your biking - we do!


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Most important lesson is that you never stop learning.

You can kill yourself on a small bike just as easy as a big bike.

Leathers will last forever if you care for them (Renapur keeps mine looking like new) don't get anything too daft as you'll regret it in 10 years time!

Roadcraft is a good book even though it is for Police Motocyclists! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0113411...39&v=glance

Jiff Foam bathroom cleaner is great for cleaning the grubby bits of your bike, spray on, leave for a minute, scrub with a brush and rinse off. I find there is a free supply in the bathroom









Always acknowledge other riders even if they are on tractors Harleys.

Ride safely,

Tim.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Matt, I forgot to mention in my earlier reply...

FOR GOD'S SAKE DON'T BUY A HARLEY

You will only end up looking like a total arse, and having the piss taken out of you.


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> Matt, I forgot to mention in my earlier reply...
> 
> FOR GOD'S SAKE DON'T BUY A HARLEY
> 
> You will only end up looking like a total arse, and having the piss taken out of you.


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

What about Gold Wings, are they cool in an Austin Princess sort of a way?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Only if they are towing a trailer tent


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn, I was gonna buy a Harley or a Gold Wing. What am I gonna do now!!!!


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

All I can add, the day you get your licence, THAT is when you start learning to ride. And the learning never stops. Try to learn from others' mistakes rather than your own. Skin grows back, but paint does not. Falling off is a little painfull, but it is a lot expensive.

You are going to have a great time.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Just done my intro course which went okay and booked in for my CBT, not until 5 September though









Thinking about getting a cheap little 125 to practice on after doing the CBT and then leaving the full test till I've had a bit more experience riding on the road. Any thoughts?

Matt


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> Just done my intro course which went okay and booked in for my CBT, not until 5 September though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep going Matt, you can still ride your 125 on a full licence, without L plates and with cheaper insurance.

Andy


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> Just done my intro course which went okay and booked in for my CBT, not until 5 September though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a similar discussion when Cammy was thinking about getting a bike. My view is that you're far better off doing the direct access thing and getting a 500 to start with. I really think they're safer and easier to ride than 125s, and used ones aren't that much more expensive. I've been riding for 24 years, but I still think I'd be scared riding a 125 anywhere outside a 30mph zone.

Some people have a different view, whatever you decide to get, enjoy it


----------



## webmost (Mar 24, 2006)

Go along with that.

I had the idea of buying a 125 for commuting on and found it hard work.

My recommendation, for what it's worth, is Direct Access and a Yamaha Diversion 600.

Very underrated bike and thus cheap.

I bought one in 92 when they first came out and me and the Mrs. did a fully laden tour through Europe the same Summer and I couldn't really fault it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A little late on this thread,but I seem to have missed it









Mike
















Harleys are ok,just follow the basic rules.Don't buy any Harley accesories,such as jackets,gloves,helmets,gloves,socks,jeans,t-shirt,pants,and wear them all when riding your bike.

Matt black piss pot,and wraparound shades,even at night  .Classic black leather jacket.Then a Harley will sneak past the twat detector.

Goldwings,no,unless its an early one,without all the crap.Don't join a club,and all go on ride outs,on the same bikes
















MarkF is a good one to speak to about buying bikes,he has bought them all,in a month


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I had a look at a Lambretta the other day.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

AlexR said:


> A little late on this thread,but I seem to have missed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What set him off?
















Hi Matt, I missed this thread as well, having changed bikes more often than my underwear I feel well qualified to advise you.







Do not get a race rep under any circumstances, you *will* crash and then you might die and we would miss you. Get a physically large bike, something like a 600 Bandit (or a cruiser) would be ideal, you will feel safer and you won't get bored and start doing silly things like seeing how long you can keep your eyes closed for.









Get something "odd" (Transalp/Intruder/TRX) or hugely popular (Bandit) and you won't lose much cash .

Do not ride out with others or buy a Harley as you will look like you are on a one way street to gayville.

Now for the controversial bit







remember this is from someone who bans his kides from wearing bike helmets. I have quality leather jeans and jacket but when I wear them I have have an uncanny ability to crash, often and painfully, last time, very painfully.







I have never come close to crashing when I wear t-shirt and denim jeans becuase I feel vulnerable and am on "high alert". I am going tosell my leathers on Ebay







It's not what you wear, it's all in the mind, ride defensively and take care. By all means wear protective gear but don't let it make you feel invincible, make yourself safe, don't feel safe, because your are not, the roads are busy out there!



Roy said:


> I had a look at a Lambretta the other day.


Which model?









Didn't Thorpey have a nice PX for sale recently?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

There are only two kinds of rider. Those who have fallen off, and those who are about to.

Treat everyone in a car as if they are trying to kill you. THEY ARE!!

Martin

PS I have a bike for sale, but picking it up would be a bugger.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses guys. Martin nice bike, but I fear the ride home would be very wet









I've done my theory test and CBT now, so just deciding whether to take a few months riding a 125 for experience and then doing the test on a big bike, or just to jump straight into the test. Probably gonna be the former, mainly due to time pressures i.e. having no time to do a 3-4 day course and test at the moment.

The only problem now is convicing the missus that this biking larks a good idea, I think she thought I'd just do a intro course and get bored with it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Which model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GP 200 Mark,

Yes he did but he is too far away.



mattjg01 said:


> I've done my theory test and CBT now, so just deciding whether to take a few months riding a 125 for experience and then doing the test on a big bike, or just to jump straight into the test. Probably gonna be the former, mainly due to time pressures i.e. having no time to do a 3-4 day course and test at the moment.


It was so much easier when I did my test there was none of this course thing. I took mine in the early eighties before all the restrictions on bike size and all these tests.

We just rode down a road and the inspector just watched us do a couple of maneuvers and that was it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mattjg01 said:
> 
> 
> > I've done my theory test and CBT now, so just deciding whether to take a few months riding a 125 for experience and then doing the test on a big bike, or just to jump straight into the test. Probably gonna be the former, mainly due to time pressures i.e. having no time to do a 3-4 day course and test at the moment.
> ...


Sounds like mine taken in `77


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mac doing his test in 1877....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Mac doing his test in 1877....


So it was your great grandfather I nearly ran over, I should have seen the family resemblance


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roy said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Which model?
> ...


You *can* leave Brid you know, nothing bad'll happen crossing the moors.









GP's are great looking scoots, lots of mix and match ones about though, wrong engines in wrong frames etc but a genuine one is a rock solid investment.



Roy said:


> It was so much easier when I did my test there was none of this course thing. I took mine in the early eighties before all the restrictions on bike size and all these tests.
> 
> We just rode down a road and the inspector just watched us do a couple of maneuvers and that was it.


I reckon my examiner saw me for 5% of my test, he saw me set off, then return and do an emergency stop. Bingo! Full license, 100mph and only 17 years old and boy did I make the most of it.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

OOoh Roy you know you want it,will even take half a dozen Rlt36 in p/ex


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ooo thats an nice scoot







Do me that would.Shame your so far away


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

damn is it still for sale, Ive a genuine p200e NOS frame thats been resprayed "irridesce' , chromed forks and wheels and a polini exhaust thats looking for an engine and harness. luckily my geographical location is my greatest defence









andy


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Foz,you may not be that safe,i have a house in france


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

If you had a house in Warwick 
















I need some transport,or the two wheeled kid again,may start looking for a scoot,after seeing yours.Is it a 200?

Had enough of big fast things trying to kill me


----------

